# What supplements do you give your pup?



## shelli563 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello,

After the loss of our first beloved 14yr GSD earlier this summer, we are taking the plunge again and starting all over with an 8 week old pup. With our first boy, I didn't start giving supplements until his later years in order to help/prevent arthritis and to promote general overall health. What I've learned over the years is mostly for an adult dog... so I may be a bit lacking when it comes to puppies! 

I gave Fish oil, Vit C, turmeric, Vit E, MSM, probiotic, glucosamine complex (Synflex), Vit B, ACV, coconut oil, kefir, garlic. I was thinking of giving the young pup most of these for overall health, probably leave out Vit E, MSM, Vit B. What do you think? Any other suggestions that may be beneficial for a growing pup? 

We were feeding our dog Acana which he did great on, but I'm thinking of trying RAW as well as kibble for the new pup. On the days that I feed kibble, I'd like to add some digestive enzymes... any particular ones that work well? Or is there a whole food I can give that's a good source of digestive enzymes?

Thanks !
Shelli


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Olive oil daily, raw egg every other day or so. When Franklin was teeny tiny, I gave him Vit C.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Sardine oil and plain yogurt, occasionally raw eggs.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Apr 27, 2013)

Glucosamin + Chondritin since 6 months of age. 
Lots of raw bones with cartilage and meat.
Canola / flax seed / EVOO / Salmon oil (from Norway only) for Omega 3 & 6.
Turmeric once in a while.

My pup used to get diarrhea from raw eggs, though he was fine with raw meat. So half-boiled eggs.

Teeth brushed twice a week.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Fish oil and a hard boiled egg now and then.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I feed Proplan Savor every meal and add one tab of multivitamins in the breakfast every day. The vitamins are supposed to be one per 20 pound of body weight, but we just give our girls one of them per day. This eliminated the poop scavenging and doesn't loosen their stools like high doses of vitamins tend to do. So a bottle of 180 tabs does last a reasonable time and the supplement along with a pretty high quality food seems to be the ticket for my two. The guaranteed analysis is 26% Protein, and 18% fat. We may start moving to a lower fat food because miss Dixie has a tender stomach and we don't want to make a trip to the vet for a stomach pain shot a regular occurrence. I think consistency with feeding is the key to long life and happy meals...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

The ones that are found in high quality food.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Idon't give any, but am wondering about Glucosamine/Condroitan. If my guy is 1 1/2 years and weighs about 90 pounds, how much would I give?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Feedsentials
Shemp Oils


----------



## shelli563 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I guess all the supplements I'm considering are to promote overall health (in humans and dogs ), so I'll just continue with them but at smaller doses to start. 

To Tar Heel Mom... I used to give my adult (he was only 70lbs though) a recommended human dose of Synflex. He did very well on it.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Apr 27, 2013)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> Idon't give any, but am wondering about Glucosamine/Condroitan. If my guy is 1 1/2 years and weighs about 90 pounds, how much would I give?


I purchased glucosamine - Chondritin from Costco. Same as is used in humans. 750mg / per tablet : One tablet twice a week from 6 months to 1 year of age. 1 year onwards : 3 tablets a week. 

My pup is healthy, but will increase dosage to a tablet a day when he is older.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Nose. Mine is healthy also but I wonder if it is good for a preventative.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Apr 27, 2013)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> Thanks Mr. Nose. Mine is healthy also but I wonder if it is good for a preventative.



Study: Glucosamine, Chondroitin No Help for Arthritis

FDA does not approve them for any claims. But my family members claim benefits after ingesting them. 

Hip Dysplasia is a congenital defect.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

shelli563 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I guess all the supplements I'm considering are to promote overall health (in humans and dogs ), so I'll just continue with them but at smaller doses to start.
> 
> To Tar Heel Mom... I used to give my adult (he was only 70lbs though) a recommended human dose of Synflex. He did very well on it.


Sapphire: Good suggestion!

I don't believe that Synflex is appropriate for a pup as it is mainly for arthritis and is a pain killer. It contains White Willow which is natural aspirin (salicylic acid): Quote: "*Synflex® 1500 also contains White Willow Bark.*
*White Willow Bark*: White Willow bark contains an ingredient called salicin. When introduced into your body it becomes salicylic acid. In an arthritis product, it assists in reducing inflammation. As well, it helps reduce prostaglandins which cause pain and inflammation."

Puppies don't usually get a Glucosamine supplement unless they have a problem. Ask your vet the appropriate age to begin. We started ours on a Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM supplement at about 1 1/2 years old.

If you want to add "naturally occurring" Glucosamine/Chondroitin, fresh/frozen Chicken Feet, Beef Trachea and bone marrow have the richest source and is 100% bio-available to the dog. 2 fresh/frozen (not dried or processed) chicken feet 3 times per week deliver more Glucosamin/Chondroitin than a handful of supplement pills! 

You can get whole "Poultry Paws" and "Ground Beef Trachea" from an Omas dealer in your state. Here is the page to find a distributor: Distributors

Don't forget....you usually get what you pay for when purchasing *any type *of supplements! If it's cheap it could less than quality ingredients or fillers! Example about Glucosamine/Chondroitin by Dogs Naturally Magazine:"Some manufacturers play a trick on you. They replace up to 30% of a “1500 mg” mixture and replace it with plain table salt. This means you are only taking 1050 mg of “actual” glucosamine! What’s worse is that this is entirely legal because they put the ingredients on the label and the product DOES contain 1,500 mg of glucosamine sulfate (NaCl or 2KCL). It’s just that the NaCl and 2KCL that is added on is just filler.

These manufacturers take glucosamine sulfate and add potassium (KCl) or ordinary table salt (NaCl). They then co-crystallize the resulting mixture and wind up with the same weight of “total” glucosamine but stiff you on the actual glucosamine dosage! As usual, you get what you pay for as these are commonly found in “no frills” glucosamine brands, in a low priced pill form with no other synergistic ingredients. In our opinion, they are simply a waste of money."

Glucosamine HCL is made from crustation exoskeletons, crabs/lobster/shrimp or shark cartilage, or animal by-products, or it is made from fermented corn. There is also Glucosimine/Chondroitin in Perna Canaliculus (Green Lipid Mussels).

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## shelli563 (Nov 14, 2006)

I used the original Synflex, not the Synflex 1500. No White Willow Bark in the original... It was an ingredient I didn't 't feel comfortable using long term. 

Good point on going for more natural sources... No need to jump into expensive supplements quite yet


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not using much in the way of supplements except vitamin c and Solid Gold Seameal. Breeder uses and recommends both for her pups and dogs.


----------

